# On the hunt again



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2005)

I am having the most difficult time finding a great daytime moisturizer.  I have the typical combo skin.  I tried Nivia's glowing? and recently Cetaphil's moisterizer but I get really oily super fast..........aaarrggghhhh. Any reccs?  I was thinking about going to Orgins. I need something affordable (less than $50).  What do you guys think?


----------



## Janice (Mar 17, 2005)

Have you checked out MAC's skincare yet? I know they have a light moisturizer. 

I dunno though, I don't feel like I wear enough moisturizer.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2005)

hhmmm maybe I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2005)

i use cetaphils moisturizing cream. um before that i used dove.. http://dove.com/your_face/day_cream.asp yup. i get pretty oily too and that worked good.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 17, 2005)

I have normal/combo skin too, so my face gets oily as the day progresses sometimes, but i haven't had any problems with looking too oily after I've switched to bareMinerals foundation and using *L'Oreal HappyDerm* for normal/combo skin. It has a really nice scent and after it dries, my skin feels really smooth. Best thing is that it doesn't make my skin go oily during the day. Try to see if this one will work for you! I think the Allure Magazine out for this month has it as a sample. Good luck!

And yup, Cetaphil is good too. My derm recommended it before, but he said not to apply too much


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks ladies!


----------

